#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 攝影寫真 >  > [遊記] 新一年。澎湖首遊

## 幻影魔狼

跟伴侶雷澤龍也一起四處走走>////<

先到紫微宮拍一張
超大的!!



然後跟他到附近的山水沙灘散步 ~



之後就去看看仙人掌>3<
可是冬天沒什麼好看 所以只能等夏天的時侯再來qwq




第二天開始基本上都是四處看海了(海水真的很乾淨OAO!!
有想跳進去的感覺>x<





澎湖跨海大橋 ... ~ 騎車的不用猜都知道是誰吧xDD
全長 2 公里 風吹過來很舒服(享受




來送一張晚上到漁翁島燈塔路上時拍的一張夜景(?)吧OwO



最後應龍要求 貼一下這次旅程一直載著我們兩口子的酷龍=//w//=



距離回台中的時間越來越近
很想暑假快點到又可以再來一趟
感受澎湖的夏天>A<!!

更多的照片都放在 FaceBook 那邊去 ~ 有興趣可以去看看阿((艸

FB相簿連結：點我進去

謝謝點閱阿>wO
希望大家喜歡>///<

----------

